# Why do geese fly at night?



## Hunt_For_Ever (Feb 3, 2009)

They do it quite often around my house. Some just flew by twice honking their heads off.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 3, 2009)

To get to where they want to go?

           BOB


----------



## big A 235 (Feb 3, 2009)

All geese fly at night they have learned that the cool night air is better to fly in and they don't get shot at.


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 3, 2009)

they have gen 3 night vision goggles


----------



## Ducks4Me (Feb 3, 2009)

less traffic


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2009)

Cause they are afraid of the daylight.


----------



## big A 235 (Feb 3, 2009)

Its so they can find the corn


----------



## ch035 (Feb 3, 2009)

to get to the other side?........i dont get it.... why?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 3, 2009)

why do geese fly during the day?


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 3, 2009)

full moon in ark geese fly all night....and are proud of it..hooonkk hooonkk hooonkk.....


----------



## bat (Feb 3, 2009)

I love to hear them at night...  hooonk, hooonk, hooonk just don't look up if they fly straight over it might get dangerous!


----------



## Hunt_For_Ever (Feb 4, 2009)

It must take some skill ,gusting winds and can't see anything


----------



## howl (Feb 4, 2009)

Heard some, too, it was really bright last night. I don't think they need to be able to see real well to navigate.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 4, 2009)

Ducks and geese prefer undisturbed air -- night air. At nighttime, the air remains relatively stable with lighter winds and less dramatic pressure and temperature gradients. In the protection of night, ducks and geese navigate toward their destinations, safe from the predation of hawks and eagles. The cooler air also keeps their body temperature down, allowing them to continue flying while burning less fat than they would during the daytime.""


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok I cheated I googled the answer


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 4, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok I cheated I googled the answer



ay least you answered his question


----------



## Mark Brooks (Feb 4, 2009)

A lot easier to take down US Air Airlines at night.  Those nasty suckers attacked last during the day and now they need to cloak of darkness to carry out their Jhad against the US!!!


----------

